

Show HN: Responsive page designer – no grid/CSS frameworks - redact207
http://www.responsivewebcss.com

======
redact207
I created a video to help explain what I made:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMs-4lPhJl0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMs-4lPhJl0)

Thanks

~~~
chestnut-tree
The video is excellent and (with the captions switched on) explains how the
site works very well. I would embed or link to the video on the site itself.

Great work by the way! A practical tool with a simple, easy interface.

~~~
redact207
Thanks, I took your advice and threw the vid on the front page

------
frytaz
some issues

zip includes file named "css\style.css"

css file includes both mixed \r\n and \n also mixed spaces with tabs

------
jwarren
That's pretty cute!

On OSX, the slash in the CSS filename doesn't generate a folder. If it's
tricky to fix, I'd just leave it in the root directory and assume that people
will move it where they please.

------
grrrando
The site itself is not responsive. This seems counterintuitive. Demonstrate.

------
Brajeshwar
Gridpak[1] is a nice Responsive Grid Template builder.

1\. [http://gridpak.com/](http://gridpak.com/)

------
xauronx
Looks pretty awesome. I'll put it in my tools bookmark folder

------
fuzzythinker
Site not responsive on my HTC DNA.

------
ereckers
The layout is not responding correctly to iPad 2.

